# Gives A Whole New Meaning To The Term " Tank Bike "...



## Ray (Apr 30, 2016)

Let the jokes begin.  


http://capecod.craigslist.org/bid/5534676871.html


----------



## robertc (Apr 30, 2016)

Ok, I'll go first. "I bet you could ride the crap out of that thing"


----------



## Wayne Adam (Apr 30, 2016)

The bike for people on the go!
Another example of someone with way too much time on their hands.


----------



## OhioJones (Apr 30, 2016)

Deuce-enberg.


----------



## catfish (Apr 30, 2016)

OhioJones said:


> Deuce-enberg.




Now that's funny!


----------



## rideahiggins (Apr 30, 2016)

Looks more like a veloso-peed


----------



## CrazyDave (Apr 30, 2016)

That's just a crappy idea
Tricycle for 2. #2 that is...


----------



## OhioJones (Apr 30, 2016)

Gotta figure that your butt would get pretty sore rather quickly while aboard this creature. I would at least put a nice shag rug cover atop it for a little cushioning beneath the booty. I'm sure you guys remember those things from the 80's. Hideous as all hell. Probably held in urine and crap germs, but man were they stylish on your toilet lid.


----------



## bairdco (May 1, 2016)

I'll have a "go" at this...

Does it come with potty training wheels?  

It's the new American Standard in bicycles.

Will your wife get mad if you leave the seat up?

That looks like it's hard to ride. Might leave you feeling flushed. I bet you feel relieved when you're finished using it.

Are those guys racing? That could start a whole new movement. (Or, that's a great way to move your bowels.)

I'm here all week, folks.  Try the veal...


----------



## Boris (May 1, 2016)

Looks like one o' them "Yer-a-peein" jobs ta me.


----------



## vincev (May 1, 2016)

Dave Marko said:


> Looks like one o' them "Yer-a-peein" jobs ta me.




Do they have toilets in Portland yet.?


----------



## vincev (May 1, 2016)

You can use the tank part as a cooler...........................


----------



## Dan the bike man (May 2, 2016)

If they had a motor on them I bet you'd see them driving around Walmart!


----------



## eeapo (May 8, 2016)

Ray said:


> Let the jokes begin.
> 
> 
> http://capecod.craigslist.org/bid/5534676871.html



Running late, use it on the go.


----------



## OldSkipTooth (May 8, 2016)

Just don't poop-a- wheelie...


----------



## Balloonatic (May 8, 2016)

Why are ya'll poo-pooing it?!


----------



## zephyrblau (May 16, 2016)

question: why would anyone actually have to lock it up ?


----------



## zephyrblau (May 16, 2016)

he liked his other bike OK, but built this looking for something more "heavy doodie" ?


----------



## OldSkipTooth (May 19, 2016)

He locked cause of the crappy thieves...


----------

